# CPC, resourceful with great attention to details looking for part-time onsite/remote in coding support/admin position



## PatriciaFung (Oct 25, 2021)

Resourceful with great attention to details Senior Resource Manager with a CPC and 6 years of experiences in revenue cycle management. Seeking to use great interpersonal skills, data-analytic, hard-working, dependable attitude to become an asset in a fast-paced and constantly changing health information environment. Proven record includes adjusting procedures to create process efficiencies, review documentation integrity, improving employee productivity by revamping and reorganizing various coding documentation libraries in more robust, standardized, and friendly system.


----------



## amneske (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello! I just wanted to share with you that my employer Lexicode is looking to hire both Outpatient and Inpatient coders currently. These are fully remote positions. They are currently offering a $3000 sign-on bonus for Outpatient coders and a $5000 sign-on bonus for Inpatient coders. Please feel free to email me if interested as I can help expedite the process by emailing the HR recruiter directly with your info to ensure it gets into the right hands quickly. Email me at lilacoceanlily@hotmail.com


----------



## jrclark1987@yahoo.com (Dec 8, 2021)

PatriciaFung said:


> Resourceful with great attention to details Senior Resource Manager with a CPC and 6 years of experiences in revenue cycle management. Seeking to use great interpersonal skills, data-analytic, hard-working, dependable attitude to become an asset in a fast-paced and constantly changing health information environment. Proven record includes adjusting procedures to create process efficiencies, review documentation integrity, improving employee productivity by revamping and reorganizing various coding documentation libraries in more robust, standardized, and friendly system.


The Company I work for just filled positions however get new Projects Frequently. You can email Kathy.Smith@codingbillingsolutions.com your Resume and she will keep on file for any future openings. Goodluck!


----------



## oanpham (Jan 11, 2022)

PatriciaFung said:


> Resourceful with great attention to details Senior Resource Manager with a CPC and 6 years of experiences in revenue cycle management. Seeking to use great interpersonal skills, data-analytic, hard-working, dependable attitude to become an asset in a fast-paced and constantly changing health information environment. Proven record includes adjusting procedures to create process efficiencies, review documentation integrity, improving employee productivity by revamping and reorganizing various coding documentation libraries in more robust, standardized, and friendly system.


Hi Patricia,

Are you interested a side coding gig? I'm currently coding and billing for 1 physician remotely. Unfortunately, I won't be able to continue due to my hectic workload so I am helping him find a new coder/biller. His specialty is Ophthalmology. If you are interested, please email me at Oanhpcoder@gmail.com.


----------



## PatriciaFung (Feb 25, 2022)

oanpham said:


> Hi Patricia,
> 
> Are you interested a side coding gig? I'm currently coding and billing for 1 physician remotely. Unfortunately, I won't be able to continue due to my hectic workload so I am helping him find a new coder/biller. His specialty is Ophthalmology. If you are interested, please email me at Oanhpcoder@gmail.com.


Apology for delay reply. We're in the process of moving. I'm currently pausing looking for work for now. I hope you found a suitable coder to take over your work.

Thank you.


----------



## PatriciaFung (Feb 25, 2022)

jrclark1987@yahoo.com said:


> The Company I work for just filled positions however get new Projects Frequently. You can email Kathy.Smith@codingbillingsolutions.com your Resume and she will keep on file for any future openings. Goodluck!


Thank you for the info. I'll keep that in mind and will send in my resume.

R,


----------

